# Jagd Terrier breeders



## westfield

Anyone know of any Jagd breeders in Al, Ga or Fla? PM me with any info. Thanks


----------



## mschlapa

http://www.drahthaarsandjagds.com/

He is in NC and is a good friend of mine. We hunt together all the time and his dogs are the real deal. He has a super litter coming up too. Chris is one of only 3 people
 I would buy a Jagd from in North America.


----------



## westfield

Who are the other 2 you would recommend?


----------



## mschlapa

One is in TX and the other in NM. If you are interested I will get contact info, they dont have websites or anything.

There are lots of people breeding culls or dogs out of the standard. Not sure what you want in a dog but if you are looking for a true Jagd Terrier bred to the standard and capable of hunting like they were intended you better do your homework. All of our dogs are breed certified European imports or out of them. My male dog is out of the Aluminium Kennel in Serbia. Line bred on champion and  international  champion Lok Aluminium. If you are one of the guys that someone has told these dogs are great blood trackers and thats all you want a dog for there are many breeds with much less drive that make much better blood trackers.


----------



## westfield

No, actually I'm a nuisance wildlife operator and want to train one to assist me in my work, as well as hunting. But I want a companion as well. I have been doing a lot of research and there's a lot of "breeders" out there who just breed for the money. I do want a well bred dog, but my bank account restricts how well they will be bred. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## mschlapa

Contact the guy I gave you the link for in NC, he is nuisance wildlife operator also. Tell him I referred you. Not sure what you are looking to spend but maybe he will work something out with you. Junk or mediocre dogs are everywhere, but good dogs aren't, just depends what you are looking for.


----------



## thap74

Got a buddy in Dallas, GA. He has some Jagd terrier


----------



## B.Hud

pm scoutman on here. he has one but not sure where it came from


----------



## eddevelasco

I have some extremely gritty Jadgs. My dogs are imports from Serbia now being bred by Antonio Perez kennel is Vom Arzt Jadger. My Jadgs are line bred on Asstraata and Frizervald Champion bloodlines from Serbia. Antonio Perez in Miami Florida has excellent imports and is breeding outstanding Jadgs, I have 3 of his dogs. I brought his stud dog to run on bears and hogs. I am in Athens, GA.


----------



## eddevelasco

I forgot to add that I also bird hunt with him, he works like a flushing dog and retrieves to hand. I am really liking these Jadgs, I run them on big game with my Plotts.


----------



## westfield

Eddevelasco, thanks for the info, but if ur dogs are that well bred I doubt that I can afford one.


----------



## eddevelasco

Westfield I don't sell them Antonio does. I would contact him and try and work something out. These are really nice, don't give up without trying. Antonio is a real good guy. Leave him a message on his group on Facebook, Jagdterriers and other working dogs.


----------



## westfield

Thanks, will do.


----------



## westfield

*"hogtrack"*

hogtrack, i got your pm, but can't reply because your inbox is full. Trying to get in touch with you.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

I checked out Chris Phillips out of North Carolina but while researching that, I also found a Facebook page seemingly made just for folks to vent on their bad experiences with him. Anyone have much experience with the guy?


----------



## mschlapa

Yes I know him well and have hunted with him and numerous dogs of his. That page is just jealous competitors. If you look at the page it's the same 3 people making posts and their all in it together, it's not really about any experiences, just an attempt at slandering someone for their own personal gain.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

If this is inappropriate, a mod should remove it. I talked to 9 people, some on private messages and some on other forums and some from just referenced phone numbers and I would stay away from this Chris Phillips guy. I don't want to publicly bash someone too bad but I think it's important as fellow dog hunters to share who is doing right and wrong in our sports. If anyone has any questions, PM me.


----------

